# Trailer Size



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

what size trailer do u guys recomend when hauling about 200 FB, a small trailer, ATV, and blinds?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Id Say you are looking at about a 25 footer! Unless you are planning on flipping the trailer upside down and putting it on the roof!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That will require a pretty big trailer, obviously. 20 feet atleast would be my guess.......


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

I have a 7x16 and the back 11-12' are walled off.
This year in canada I had 
-200 fullbody snows in 4 seed bags 
-108 FFD canadas & specks in 6 slots
-36 fullbody mallards
-Polaris 500 ATV
In the front I had 4 blinds, rotaries, flyers, shells, robos, 2 doz floating mallards, coolers, guns, cooking stuff, flags, chargers, rakes, shovels, etc.
All our gear/clothes was in there too for the drives.
Get organized with your bags and containers and you will fit more in less space.
This spring I already have 350 fb snows and a 4 wheeler and otter trailer going in the back.I have the whole front for blinds, sillosocks, flyers etc.
I think a 7 x16 would be plenty


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 6 x 12 and wish I have a 6 x 14 or 7 x 14 now. The old saying is right. When picking out a trailer go one size bigger then you think you need!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> I have a 6 x 12 and wish I have a 6 x 14 or 7 x 14 now. The old saying is right. When picking out a trailer go one size bigger then you think you need!


I'll 2nd that one!


----------

